# New to geats and need some advise



## Jessica Kuntz (Aug 28, 2017)

Hello all-
After doing over a years worth of researched we purchased our first goats this past Saturday. I feel like i don't know anything at all. I am overly worried about TONS of things like am i feeding them enough each feeding, are they warm enough, can they escape etc. They are 4 beautiful Nigerian Dwarf kids 2 bucklings and 2 doelings. Triplets from one mom and a second boy from another. They are roughly 3 weeks old and all are doing quite well. My concern is for the littlest one. I believe she was the runt from the triplets. She doesn't seem to be as spunky as the others and is about half their size. She is pooping normal consistency and had no diarrhea but will only eat 2oz if that at a time. We are feeding 4 times a day 8-12oz. I do not think she is getting as much as she should since she is only eating the 2oz. The issue is after about 2oz she refuses the bottle. The woman i purchased them from said they were drinking vitamin D milk and nibbling on grasses and chick food. I was concerned about the chick food and read very bad things can happen so i have avoided that. She does not appear ill just like she is depressed. I do plan on calling the vet today but thought i would ask others opinions. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## annieday (Aug 29, 2017)

Hi Jessica! Congratulations on your new babies and good choice for a breed!

Are they outside a lot? My remedy is usually to stick something in the sun, grass, fresh air- and watch.

At 3 weeks if they've been outside they should be really nibbling on lots of natural stuff. 
I've never had a bottle baby - maybe it's different if they see the mom's do it?

Usually I see "cudding" in the first week. I would listen to her tummy and listen for gurgles. As long as poop is ok - gurgles are a good sound.

Was she a bottle baby from
The beginning or had she been on her mom already?

She might miss her and think the bottle is a poor substitute!
If she's healthy otherwise she'll start eating more as she gets hungry.

I would do like you're doing in the meantime- watch her closely. That has got to be the most important thing you will do as a new goat owner--know your goats so well ( touch and look) that you can spot something "off" before it becomes a problem

Keep us posted ... and I think there's a rule on here - if you get new babies you have to post pics


----------



## Jessica Kuntz (Aug 28, 2017)

Annieday- thank you for your input! She is doing much better with eating and playing. They had bottle fed from the beginning and started letting them graze. She nibbles in the yard. And started nibbling at the hay too. The vet will be out next friday to castrate the boys and check everyone over. Here is a pic of the babies!


----------



## annieday (Aug 29, 2017)

Jessica Kuntz said:


> Annieday- thank you for your input! She is doing much better with eating and playing. They had bottle fed from the beginning and started letting them graze. She nibbles in the yard. And started nibbling at the hay too. The vet will be out next friday to castrate the boys and check everyone over. Here is a pic of the babies!


Ohhhh! I want one!!! They are beautiful why are all the boys being castrated? They don't look so bad- that one in front has nice angles and a long neck?? I'm
Assuming the girl is back left? She looks good too

I had a triplet doeling born that was only 6" around her chest! She wouldn't take a bottle hardly either - but was super spunky and turned out fine.

You have a nice start to a herd---- love those colors!!

Btw- that was a joke about the rule But don't we all love to see baby pics!!!


----------



## Jessica Kuntz (Aug 28, 2017)

annieday said:


> Ohhhh! I want one!!! They are beautiful why are all the boys being castrated? They don't look so bad- that one in front has nice angles and a long neck?? I'm
> Assuming the girl is back left? She looks good too
> 
> I had a triplet doeling born that was only 6" around her chest! She wouldn't take a bottle hardly either - but was super spunky and turned out fine.
> ...


Thank you! They are super sweet and still doing great. The boys are related to the girls and i am concerned about if there would be defects. The more info i read about uncastrated boys scares me. Lol
The order in the pic..Eli is the boy center stage. Lol Millie is the little girl far left. Next one over is Shirley then Arthur on far right. 
And you are right i think EVERYONE loves baby pictures.


----------

